# Property rental Peyia



## N1cky (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi there I am new to this site and have found it very informative so far.
I have just taken delivery of a brand new 2 bed appartment in Peyia and would welcome some ideas re rental and furnishing.
My initial thoughts were to try and get a long term rental from ex-pats maybe looking for something to buy. Peyia seems very popular with ex-pats but what is the area like for long term rentals? any ideas of where to advertise? and what about furnishing - there are so many stores in Paphos, perhaps someone on this site has some experience and can recommend. I guess renting unfurnished is not as popular as in UK?

thanks


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

there seems to be a lot of rentals there i was hunting last week and had so meny offers from payia good deals but just to far from bus for me as i dont drive it is nice but need car.
Good luck.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

N1cky said:


> Hi there I am new to this site and have found it very informative so far.
> I have just taken delivery of a brand new 2 bed appartment in Peyia and would welcome some ideas re rental and furnishing.
> My initial thoughts were to try and get a long term rental from ex-pats maybe looking for something to buy. Peyia seems very popular with ex-pats but what is the area like for long term rentals? any ideas of where to advertise? and what about furnishing - there are so many stores in Paphos, perhaps someone on this site has some experience and can recommend. I guess renting unfurnished is not as popular as in UK?
> 
> thanks





There are some stores that do very reasonably priced furniture packages.
It is not wise to pay a lot for furniture if you intend to rent out.
Many people who are going to rent out go for bamboo style furniture which is cheap but reasonably comfy for short term let although not great for long term let as people want more comfort if they are renting long term.
There is a glut of short term holiday lets but long term rentals are not as easy to find and Peyia is a popular area for expats.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

N1cky said:


> I have just taken delivery of a brand new 2 bed appartment in Peyia and would welcome some ideas re rental and furnishing.




Hi Nicky,
The thing you need to think about when furnishing your property is that tenants may not be as careful with your new furniture as you would be. However they still like to stay somewhere that is nice. Therefore it makes sense to buy things that are durable but still stylish. IMHO its not a good idea to buy really expensive, quality furniture for a rental apartment. 

It is also a good idea to buy things that could be easily replaced in case they get damaged or go missing. Cutlery is a case in point, spoons in particular always go missing so buy a set of cutlery where you can replace individual pieces if you need to.

Lastly, do consider insuring your contents as well as the structure. Its not horrendously expensive even if you declare that you are renting and the property will be empty for long periods. We insure ours through the bank. Our insurance company will bring in workmen to carry out essential repairs in the event of a claim- useful if you are out of the country!


----------



## sandra allen (Jan 8, 2009)

*Renting*



N1cky said:


> Hi there I am new to this site and have found it very informative so far.
> I have just taken delivery of a brand new 2 bed appartment in Peyia and would welcome some ideas re rental and furnishing.
> My initial thoughts were to try and get a long term rental from ex-pats maybe looking for something to buy. Peyia seems very popular with ex-pats but what is the area like for long term rentals? any ideas of where to advertise? and what about furnishing - there are so many stores in Paphos, perhaps someone on this site has some experience and can recommend. I guess renting unfurnished is not as popular as in UK?
> 
> thanks




Hi there my name is Sandra and I am the Manager of a Rental Company in Paphos.

The best packages and pricing is with Steptoes. They have their own web site, so you can go on and look for what your requirements are.


Sandra


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shop around, you now have IKA we used Venus home funishing small but very help full.
They have a web site gives you idea but they have much more or can get it. We did bring cases of bedding&bits&bobs over from tescos that was a big saving but you may not want that hassel
Tricia


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya Nicky, 

Being a person who is looking for a long term rental, it is important to me that the furniture is of a good standard, I would even pay a little more if the place was of good standard rather than the bamboo furniture in some rentals around the area. I looked at many websites regarding finsing a long term let, I found one on the Owners Direct website. We do not move over to cyprus till sept 09 however I am still looking around for good deals. 

I think if you supply as much info regarding the surrounding area and facilities available in area than that creates and good portfolio for your property, thats what I look for. i.e transport, schools, shops, bars, type of surrounding property, if on hill or flat, outdoor space is important and not many people state the full information. 

Hope this helps
Bev


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Theres loads available in Peyia for rental long and short term, many owners put 'make do' furniture in to the property, which isnt always a good idea as it often attracts a similar response from tenants. Take your time and have yourself or agent talk to tenants. You can never be 100% certain, but our experience on complexes shows that where better quality furniture is in place you replace less through wear & tear, get less damage and generally have happier campers. But similarly dont go over the top as you will never recoup the cost in the additional rental. You can always do a deal for part furnished and allow the client to buy the rest , so be open to ideas.


----------

